# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  هندسه برای درصد ۵۰ رشته ریاضی لازمه ؟ ایکیو یا خط ویژه؟

## metikd7820

سلام دوستان
من رشتم ریاضیه و میخوام 50 درصد تو کنکور بزنم
دیفرانسیل (خط ویژه و ای کیو) تحیلی خط ویژه و ای کیو و گسسته خیلی سبز و خط ویژه رو دارم کار میکنم و از این سه تا هیچ حذفی ای نخواهم داشت
به نظرتون برای هندسه پایه چی کار کنم؟
برای درصد 50 نیازه بخونمش؟ اگه بخوام دو تاشو بزنم خط ویژه ها کافیه یا ای کیو هم کار کنم؟

----------


## metikd7820

آپ

----------


## Alir3zaa

سلام
اگه میخای وقتی که میذاری هدر نره نشرالگوها رو بگیر مضرب زوج بزن. از اینکه کل iq را بزنی بهتره
به این ترتیب بخون
دایره هندسه ۲
تبدیلات هندسه ۲
استدلال هندسه ۱و۲
تالس و مساحت هندسه ۱
هندسه فضایی ۱
هندسه فضایی ۲

----------


## metikd7820

> سلام
> اگه میخای وقتی که میذاری هدر نره نشرالگوها رو بگیر مضرب زوج بزن. از اینکه کل iq را بزنی بهتره
> به این ترتیب بخون
> دایره هندسه ۲
> تبدیلات هندسه ۲
> استدلال هندسه ۱و۲
> تالس و مساحت هندسه ۱
> هندسه فضایی ۱
> هندسه فضایی ۲


راستش دیگه نمیخوام پول کتاب بدم و در ضمن الگو ها هم حجمین هم کمیاب

----------


## kawaiimahdi

هندسه 1 که خوندی 
بعد بیشتر بخون 
بیشترتر که خوندی
ازمون هندسه 1 خیلی سبز رو کارکن :Yahoo (4): 



درضمن جمع بندی خیلی سبز هندسه یک بهتره تا خط ویژه بنظرم
برای هندسه دو خطو بگیر

----------


## kawaiimahdi

جملت ابهام داره



> اگه بخوام دو تاشو
> بزنم


1.دوتا تست از 8 تست رو بزنی
2.هم هندسه 1 و هم هندسه دو چندتاشو بزنی
3هردوتاشو همشو بزنی

----------


## kawaiimahdi

برای هندسه پایه یکاری ک باید بکنی:
نکات تستا(صرفا یه نوع تیپ خاص)+شماره تستا(برای مرور)
تو یجایی یادداشت کنی 
بصورت ثابت هرجلسه 8 تا 10 سوال ازشون بزنی
اینطوری ایده ها حک میشن

----------


## metikd7820

> جملت ابهام داره
> 
> 1.دوتا تست از 8 تست رو بزنی
> 2.هم هندسه 1 و هم هندسه دو چندتاشو بزنی
> 3هردوتاشو همشو بزنی


 دو تا از 8تا

----------

